# Two Questions for Cheese Smokers



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

Who else is smoking this Dubliner cheese?   My Sam's Club carries it in the 2# bricks and it's very good.  I'm smoking my third batch today.  I could go on, but they have a full blown WRITE UP on their site. It explains the taste and texture perfectly, plus I learned a new word, "piquant". 

Next question,  Any ideas for a hanging rack when smoking cheese sticks?  I have a huge number of turkey lacing needles but there has to a better idea than just balancing them in the smoker.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 14, 2020)

what temp does your grill get too. can you just lay them flat. maybe a grill mat would work.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2020)

Got a brick to smoke this weekend. Its delicious


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I love the kerrygold irish butter and have seen the cheese at the store but never tried it. Was wondering how it was. I will grab a couple blocks next time I am there and give it a shot!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 14, 2020)

Have not tried that cheese before.  Will have to look to see if they have it around here.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> what temp does your grill get too. can you just lay them flat. maybe a grill mat would work.



The outside temp is 38°, the smoker temp is 56°.  I'm using an A-Maze-N sawdust generator, started from both corners. 

I've tried them flat, and the reason I pin 5 sticks together was to make turning easier, the same with pinning asparagus when grilling except I use two pins so they don't roll on me.  But the smoke time is only 90 minutes, meaning at least 5 turns.  By doing this pitched roof arrangement I don't have to turn them .


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love the kerrygold irish butter and have seen the cheese at the store but never tried it. Was wondering how it was. I will grab a couple blocks next time I am there and give it a shot!



I'll have to look for their butter, as butter takes a gentle smoke very well.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

We still have a family farm in Kerry(I think). I just can't remember if my grandmothers family moved from Cork to Kerry or Kerry to Cork. Either way I'll have to look for this cheese. I've heard it's very good. I may have to find my god-father in Long Island to find out, as he owns the farm.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2020)

The cheese and butter is amazing. The Flavor, makes it special, especially when you get the Richer Summer run. I would keep the smoke very light. Kind of like putting Ketchup on a 60 day Prime Dry Aged Steak!...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> The cheese and butter is amazing. The Flavor, makes it special, especially when you get the Richer Summer run. I would keep the smoke very light. Kind of like putting Ketchup on a 60 day Prime Dry Aged Steak!...JJ



That's an excellent point, I better just stick with smoking regular butter.


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 14, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> The cheese and butter is amazing. The Flavor, makes it special, especially when you get the Richer Summer run. I would keep the smoke very light. Kind of like putting Ketchup on a 60 day Prime Dry Aged Steak!...JJ



I like ketchup n my steak, it would be even better on a nice dry aged steak!






(I'm joking, ketchup is for french fries and hot dogs)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Kind of like putting Ketchup on a 60 day Prime Dry Aged Steak!...JJ



...and your issue with this is?   

Chris


----------



## buzzy (Jan 14, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Who else is smoking this Dubliner cheese?   My Sam's Club carries it in the 2# bricks and it's very good.  I'm smoking my third batch today.  I could go on, but they have a full blown WRITE UP on their site. It explains the taste and texture perfectly, plus I learned a new word, "piquant".
> 
> Next question,  Any ideas for a hanging rack when smoking cheese sticks?  I have a huge number of turkey lacing needles but there has to a better idea than just balancing them in the smoker.


How about a set of skewers for a easy flip rack


----------



## xray (Jan 14, 2020)

The dubliner cheese is very good!! Although I’ve never had it smoked. Report back with results if you do.

I ALWAYS have the Kerrygold butter on hand


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

buzzy said:


> How about a set of skewers *for a easy flip rack*



Not sure what you are referring to?

I did find that  if I turned my 5-rack rib rack upside down, it would work great with the turkey pins and hold an amazing amount of cheese.... but it does not fit in my Mini WSM.  This smoker drafts so well I'd like to keep using it for cheese.  Thinking ahead, the same rack could double for cold or hot smoking jerky using the same turkey pins.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

xray said:


> The dubliner cheese is very good!! Although I’ve never had it smoked. Report back with results if you do.
> 
> I ALWAYS have the Kerrygold butter on hand


 I started smoking it last year, it's great.  I like the addition of smoke, and the unique texture stays with it after smoking.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 14, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Not sure what you are referring to?
> 
> I did find that  if I turned my 5-rack rib rack upside down, it would work great with the turkey pins and hold an amazing amount of cheese.... but it does not fit in my Mini WSM.  This smoker drafts so well I'd like to keep using it for cheese.  Thinking ahead, the same rack could double for cold or hot smoking jerky using the same turkey pins.


Skewers for shisk


thirdeye said:


> Not sure what you are referring to?
> 
> I did find that  if I turned my 5-rack rib rack upside down, it would work great with the turkey pins and hold an amazing amount of cheese.... but it does not fit in my Mini WSM.  This smoker drafts so well I'd like to keep using it for cheese.  Thinking ahead, the same rack could double for cold or hot smoking jerky using the same turkey pins.


Skewers for making shish kebab. They make short ones & long ones. Made out of metal or wood. only thing I see if cheese is real hard an breaks open from pushing through but to me you solved your own problem.  Good deal.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

buzzy said:


> Skewers for shisk
> 
> Skewers for making shish kebab. They make short ones & long ones. Made out of metal or wood. only thing I see if cheese is real hard an breaks open from pushing through but to me you solved your own problem.  Good deal.


Gotcha.  I have *all *kinds of skewers including some custom flat ones for hanging,  so I could position them at the right distance apart to accept the turkey pins with the string cheese.  The pins just leave a tiny slit so they are perfect.   The lid would not seal, but that's no problem when cold smoking. In fact it might improve draft.  The wind on the other hand.....  Anyways, good idea!  I have some of these half round skewers (which are very stable), and this grill in the photo is the same diameter as my Mini WSM, so I'll give your idea a try.  Thanks.


----------



## mtnlakeman (Jan 16, 2020)

Have you tried a tin can with both ends removed?


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 16, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Who else is smoking this Dubliner cheese?   My Sam's Club carries it in the 2# bricks and it's very good.  I'm smoking my third batch today.  I could go on, but they have a full blown WRITE UP on their site. It explains the taste and texture perfectly, plus I learned a new word, "piquant".
> 
> Next question,  Any ideas for a hanging rack when smoking cheese sticks?  I have a huge number of turkey lacing needles but there has to a better idea than just balancing them in the smoker.


We like the Dubliner as well as their BallyShannon, though I have never smoked either. 
I am now thinking the next time I smoke cheese at least one variety of Kerrygold cheese will be
 included.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 16, 2020)

Stainless steel guitar string. poke it through as many as you can and tie them off on those handles.

I made my cheese slicer out of a SS "B" string


----------



## erazz (Jan 17, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> The outside temp is 38°, the smoker temp is 56°.  I'm using an A-Maze-N sawdust generator, started from both corners.
> 
> I've tried them flat, and the reason I pin 5 sticks together was to make turning easier, the same with pinning asparagus when grilling except I use two pins so they don't roll on me.  But the smoke time is only 90 minutes, meaning at least 5 turns.  By doing this pitched roof arrangement I don't have to turn them .


Are you only going 90 because of having it lit from both ends?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 17, 2020)

mtnlakeman said:


> Have you tried a tin can with both ends removed?



No, but I thought of a narrow but deep aluminum drip pan with the bottom removed, I have some Weber ones I use for dunking my competition chicken thighs and drumsticks in when saucing.  



fullborebbq said:


> Stainless steel guitar string. poke it through as many as you can and tie them off on those handles.
> 
> I made my cheese slicer out of a SS "B" string
> View attachment 428783



I have access to heavier gauge SS wire we use for tying hogs, lamb and goat on a spit.  I also have some .035 and .045 solid SS welding wire.  I'd like to utilize those turkey pins if possible, I got them for $0.10 per card (set of 10).  Me and a buddy bought $10 worth.  



erazz said:


> Are you only going 90 because of having it lit from both ends?



Yes.  Just the fact there is so much surface area on a stick of string cheese, they don't take too much smoke time.   For me, I sample a 1/2" long piece during the smoking, then let them mellow a few days.


----------



## tom 178 (Jan 26, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Who else is smoking this Dubliner cheese?   My Sam's Club carries it in the 2# bricks and it's very good.  I'm smoking my third batch today.  I could go on, but they have a full blown WRITE UP on their site. It explains the taste and texture perfectly, plus I learned a new word, "piquant".
> 
> Next question,  Any ideas for a hanging rack when smoking cheese sticks?  I have a huge number of turkey lacing needles but there has to a better idea than just balancing them in the smoker.


I have some Kerrygold ready to go with some gouda. I am going to try some potato chips and Cheetos also. I am using the  A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER with cherry wood. This talk of Irish cheese and butter has me thinking about Irish Whiskey. I like whiskey neat. Has anyone ever smoked some Jameson? Is that possible? Time to go cut the cheese.


----------



## tom 178 (Jan 26, 2020)

tom 178 said:


> I have some Kerrygold ready to go with some gouda. I am going to try some potato chips and Cheetos also. I am using the  A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER with cherry wood. This talk of Irish cheese and butter has me thinking about Irish Whiskey. I like whiskey neat. Has anyone ever smoked some Jameson? Is that possible? Time to go cut the cheese.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 26, 2020)

tom 178 said:


> I have some Kerrygold ready to go with some gouda. I am going to try some potato chips and Cheetos also. I am using the  A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER with cherry wood. This talk of Irish cheese and butter has me thinking about Irish Whiskey. I like whiskey neat. Has anyone ever smoked some Jameson? Is that possible? Time to go cut the cheese.



Never smoked whiskey..... but I've made smoked ice specifically for two drinks.   You put a pan of water in your smoker and cold smoke it.  Then use it to make ice cubes.  

Drink 1 is just a Whiskey Rock.  2 or 3 fingers of whiskey with one cube of ice.

Drink 2 is a Bull Shot.  Think Bloody Mary but instead of tomato juice, you use beef broth.  A couple of the smoked ice cubes gives a nice back flavor.


----------



## couger78 (Jan 26, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I'll have to look for their butter, as butter takes a gentle smoke very well.


Premium quality grass-fed butter. I personally wouldn’t compromise it’s lovely and unique flavor with smoke. 
I’d use a standard (cheaper)  butter for that purpose.


----------

